# Fantastic, Prescient 1948 Cartoon: A Must See!



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bhtq13ACvU8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bhtq13ACvU8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

I'm going to show this to my children...and to the children on the USMB.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 26, 2010)

Here is a  copy free of the audio editorials .
Dr Utopia's cure all "Ism"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVh75ylAUXY&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Make Mine Freedom (1948)[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (May 26, 2010)

I have seen this in the past........For the time, it provides a very good perspective

Better than what we get out of the right wing today


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 26, 2010)

The money shot  comes @ 8:25


----------



## midcan5 (May 26, 2010)

I missed the prescience? Those words, where they are accurate, are still accurate. 

You may want to suggest that to the Texas legislator as they want an equally watered-down history. I like how they missed the natives, slavery, sweatshops, child labor, working conditions, financial hooligans, pollution, auto gridlock, senseless war deficits, depression, and environmental spoilage, but hey, if that is your dream, enjoy it.

This view of America is at least a bit real. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtREqAmLsoA]YouTube - American Stories, American Solutions: 30 Minute Special[/ame]



"On moral grounds, then, we could argue for a flat income tax of 90 percent to return that wealth to its real owners. In the United States, even a flat tax of 70 percent would support all governmental programs (about half the total tax) and allow payment, with the remainder, of a patrimony of about $8,000 per annum per inhabitant, or $25,000 for a family of three. This would generously leave with the original recipients of the income about three times what, according to my rough guess, they had earned." UBI and the Flat Tax


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> I missed the prescience? Those words, where they are accurate, are still accurate.
> 
> You may want to suggest that to the Texas legislator as they want an equally watered-down history. I like how they missed the natives, slavery, sweatshops, child labor, working conditions, financial hooligans, pollution, auto gridlock, senseless war deficits, depression, and environmental spoilage, but hey, if that is your dream, enjoy it.
> 
> ...






While you may hide from it, the 'isms' are those of the left, communism, progressivism, libealism...you know, the ones that honor the collective over the individual.

From The Black Book of Communism: Crimes, Terror, Repression, which is a compilation of research edited by French scholar Stephane Courtois, totals over 100 million victims of Communist murder during the 20th Century.

"[Paul Hollander]  is best known for his now-classic book Political Pilgrims, which examined the phenomenon of twentieth-century Western intellectuals who allowed themselves to be seduced and duped by radical revolutionary regimes of the most patent despotism and brutality. How and why did so many intelligent, cultivated, and educated people come to believe such obvious nonsense? Pilgrims was a tragicomic study of how the cherished ideas of the self-important can so easily overwhelm their common sense, and how education can serve to blind as well as to enlighten."
Between Experience and Reflection by Theodore Dalrymple, City Journal 27 April 2009


"...since the publication of The Black Book of Communism, there are no excuses for not knowing the truth about Communism. I would go further and say that there have been no excuses since the liquidation of the kulaks."
Closed Minds by Claire Berlinski, City Journal 18 May 2010


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bhtq13ACvU8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bhtq13ACvU8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> I'm going to show this to my children...and to the children on the USMB.





This was initiated in politics, not humor.

Whoever moved it, please replace it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> I have seen this in the past........For the time, it provides a very good perspective
> 
> Better than what we get out of the right wing today



I'm sure you realize that the 'isms' are those that place a higher value on the collective rather than the individual...

Those would be Communism, Nazism, Fascism, Progressivism, Liberalism....

         as opposed to Conservativism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> I missed the prescience? Those words, where they are accurate, are still accurate.
> 
> You may want to suggest that to the Texas legislator as they want an equally watered-down history. I like how they missed the natives, slavery, sweatshops, child labor, working conditions, financial hooligans, pollution, auto gridlock, senseless war deficits, depression, and environmental spoilage, but hey, if that is your dream, enjoy it.
> 
> ...



What total nonsense.

I believe in the 'gates test' for nations and societies.

When the gates are lifted, to folks run in or out?



Wall Street Journal columnist Peggy Noonan: 
"We are the oldest continuing democracy in the world. . . . We don't make refugees, we admit them. When the rich of the world get sick, they come here to be treated, and when their children come of age, they send them here to our universities. We have a supple political system open to reform, and a wildly diverse culture that has moments of stress but plenty of give. . . . The point is that while terrible challenges face us -- improving a sick public education system, ending the easy-money culture, rebuilding the economy -- we are building from an extraordinary, brilliant, and enduring base."


----------



## paperview (May 26, 2010)

> While you may hide from it, the 'isms' are those of the left...



O dear lord.  Now a common suffix is a diabolical left device.

I swear.  Where do you people come from?


----------



## boedicca (May 26, 2010)

Fabulous!   In less than 10 minutes it does a better job explaining Americna Values than do most school textbooks these days.


----------



## boedicca (May 26, 2010)

paperview said:


> > While you may hide from it, the 'isms' are those of the left...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It kinda sucks when your con game is outed, doesn't it?


----------



## paperview (May 26, 2010)

boedicca said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > > While you may hide from it, the 'isms' are those of the left...
> ...


...said the con.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

paperview said:


> > While you may hide from it, the 'isms' are those of the left...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is soooo difficult to address a subject in a succinct manner when one is dealing with an individual who knows so little about the subject.

If you had any scholarhip in this area, the cartoon references to totalist regimes would be evident.

Totalists: communism, nazism, fascism, progressivism, modern liberalism.

Pick up a book now and then.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 26, 2010)

Like pornography, I know propaganda when I see/hear/read it.  The 'cartoon' is not the propaganda, the overtalk and the spin by PC is defintely so.
Of course totalistarianism is anathema to freedom loving human beings, but to compare regulation of markets and products via a democratic process with central planning and authoritarianism is nothing more than opinion, and proselytizing the dogma of lassiez faire capitalism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Like pornography, I know propaganda when I see/hear/read it.  The 'cartoon' is not the propaganda, the overtalk and the spin by PC is defintely so.
> Of course totalistarianism is anathema to freedom loving human beings, but to compare regulation of markets and products via a democratic process with central planning and authoritarianism is nothing more than opinion, and proselytizing the dogma of lassiez faire capitalism.



"Of course totalistarianism is anathema to freedom loving human beings, "
Perfect...you should have stopped here.

But, see how you stuck your foot in it:
"...via a democratic process with central planning and authoritarianism is nothing more than opinion..."

The first Progressive President was Woodrow Wilson, but a case could be made for TR as such.

Let's go over some of those 'democratic processes.'...

1."...Wilsons two terms in office provide the clearest historical window into the soul of progressivism. Wilsons racism, his ideological rigidity, and his antipathy toward the Constitution were all products of the progressive worldview. And since progressivism is suddenly in vogue  todays leading Democrats proudly wear the label  its worth actually reviewing what progressivism was and what actually happened under the last full-throated progressive president.
The record should give sober pause to anyone whos mesmerized by the progressive promise."
The First Progressive President - Transterrestrial Musings

2. Woodrow Wilson: Men as communities are supreme over men as individuals. Did you see that portrayed in the cartoon. Hint: look for the blue arm.

3.Trotsky sensed that the American president shared the Bolsheviks hatred of European imperialism; when Trotsky coined the now famous concept of the fellow traveler, he was referring to Wilson.
1919: Betrayal and the Birth of Modern Liberalism by Fred Siegel, City Journal 22 November 2009

4. 3. The first true [fascist] enterprise of this kind was established in the in the United States under the 20th centurys first fascist dictator: Woodrow Wilson. During WW I, under the Progressive Woodrow Wilson, American was a fascist nation.
a. Had the worlds first modern propaganda ministry
b. Political prisoners by the thousands were harassed, beaten, spied upon and thrown in jail for simply expressing private opinions. 
c. The national leader accused foreigners and immigrants of injecting treasonous poison into the  American bloodstream
d.	Newspapers and magazines were closed for criticizing the government
e. Almost 100,000 government propaganda agents were sent out to whip up support for the regime and the war
f. College professors imposed loyalty oaths on their colleagues 
g. Nearly a quarter million goons were given legal authority to beat and intimidate slackers and dissenters
h. Leading artists and writers dedicated their work to proselytizing for the government.
http://www.ncpa.org/pdfs/Classical_Liberalism_vs_Modern_Liberal_Conservatism.pdf p. 9

5. Wilson wrote in The State, 1889, that "Government does now whatever experience permits or the times demand." Let me translate for you: there are no restrictions on government, Constitutional or otherwise.  
Did you see that in the cartoon after the folks drank the 'isms'? Maybe you should watch it again.

6. How's this for democratic process: No doubt a lot of nonsense has been talked about the inalienable rights of the individual, and a great deal that was mere vague sentiment and pleasing speculation has been put forward as fundamental principle. Woodrow Wilson: Men are as clay in the hands of a consummate leader.? | The North Star National

And in case you think 'that was then, this is now,' it is quite easy to find Sec'y Clinton, President Obama, etc. claiming 'early 19th century' Progressives as their provenance.

So, friend, it appears to me that it is not 'the spin by PC' if I can prove it, right?

Care to retract?


----------



## paperview (May 26, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > > While you may hide from it, the 'isms' are those of the left...
> ...


It's so hard having a conversation with a Political Chic who thinks she's a know it all bitch.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



I always consider it a point for me when the post is anti-me and not a counter point to something I wrote.

As above.

But I love to fight...

C'mon...take another shot: for free!  Where am I wrong?


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 26, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Like pornography, I know propaganda when I see/hear/read it.  The 'cartoon' is not the propaganda, the overtalk and the spin by PC is defintely so.
> ...



I stopped reading when you chose not to quote me accurately ("But, see how you stuck your foot in it:"):
"...via a democratic process with central planning and authoritarianism is nothing more than opinion..."
Would you care to post the entire quote as written, or let it stand and convince me you're dishonest?


----------



## paperview (May 26, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I give back what I get.  You toss out the ad hominems at me, you get them in return.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



See, you did it again.

I have no problem with insults, it's the lack of substance that indicts you. 

How about a bit of both?


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Don't try to tell me how to characterize your post.

You made the mistake of defending the left via use of the phrase 'democratic processes.;'

The hallmark of the left is far from the use of democratic processes...so if you wish to use some tiny niche where such processes are used, and imply that that represents the mode of the left, I choose not to allow it.

And the weakest defense is the old 'I stopped reading when ..." So weak because your entire post is in the quote box.

You probably couldn't stop reading...you just saw that you were outgunned.

But, if that is the face-saver you need, so be it.


So, in summary, you may define propaganda as you wish...including the factual material that I provided.

Of course, the alternative view is not defensible, as is indicated by your post.


----------



## paperview (May 26, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Anyone that knows my history here and at the other site (which there are many now here) I post at, knows I bring plenty of substance. 

And facts, and sources, and history, and truth. 

I simply decide where to place my energies, and you Miss Condescending Bitch, are not worth mine.

I recognized that when you went all freaky on me and others about a spelling or grammar error way back.

...and I'll never forget the last full blown encounter I had with you where you lauded yourself as some sort of fucking Queen of the Erudite about my spelling of the word TEET.

Gawd, what a deep shit pile of pecksniffery your tore up to town with that day. But damn it was fun putting you in your place:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...t-wing-blowhards-post1485890.html#post1485890

 Still hilarious.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 26, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The only fact is clear, simple and immutable, you're dishonest.
If anyone wants to see evidence, please read my post, and then the manner in which PC chose to present it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

paperview said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > paperview said:
> ...



Catalog of excuses why one will not/ cannot parry and thrust:
1."Anyone that knows my history ..." I'll check wikipedia...

2. "I bring plenty of substance..." just not here, not today...so there.

3."...facts, and sources, and history, and truth..."  just not here, not today...so there.

4."I simply decide where to place my energies.."  .although I did place energy several times in this thread...just not,... you know the rest......

5. "Miss Condescending Bitch." Note: I never use language such as this, and it is far from a substitute for substance.

6.'...way back..." I save that ancient memory in case i couldn't answer your post. Did it work?   No.

7. "...last full blown encounter I had with you where you lauded yourself ..."   Did I? Could you recount what I said...a few times?

8. "damn it was fun putting you in your place..." I'm sure you did...in your imagination. But that brings up this question: how come you couldn't do it today?


Now, calm down Pap, you don't have to play if you don't want to.

Here's your homework: come up with some better excuses.  Or else!


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Gee, I sure hope they do!


----------



## Ragnar (May 26, 2010)

Damn you PoliticalChic! 

One of the main reasons I came to USMB was to 'proselytize the dogma of lassiez faire capitalism' and I've not had the honor of that blunt accusation thrown my way even one time yet. Not any so many words anywho.

I did not watch the toon in the OP but only because I've seen it before, on more than one occasion, at one forum or another. It is a good and classically American style argument against the various tyrannies of man and that includes the so called 'democratic central planning' that is the tyranny of the majority. God bless the Republic!

Your a much better firebrand than I PoliticalChic but I have noticed a pattern here at USMB. The higher quality the argument one makes, that is, the more proper links, facts and historical accuracy one brings to the table, the fewer responses one gets as a return on that investment. And, of course, the greater the likelyhood of name calling and childishness one can expect, especially from the center and much further left. I've even had "them" argue against the case for individualism by skewing it's meaning so far beyond the explicable as to become absurd. "They" sometimes give the impressiont that they believe you must be some kind of secret collectivist if you have ever had a business parter, taken out a loan or lived for a short time in someone else's uterus. 

Well, in any case, bravo chic. Keep that torch held high Mrs. Firebrand and keep doing what you do. There just may be more voyeurs than you realize. Some who agree, some who curse and maybe, just maybe a few who learn something.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 26, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> Damn you PoliticalChic!
> 
> One of the main reasons I came to USMB was to 'proselytize the dogma of lassiez faire capitalism' and I've not had the honor of that blunt accusation thrown my way even one time yet. Not any so many words anywho.
> 
> ...



Jaw-dropping.

With much appreciation...


----------



## edthecynic (May 26, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> While you may hide from it,* the 'isms' are those of the left,* communism, progressivism, libealism...you know, the ones that honor the collective over the individual.





PoliticalChic said:


> I'm sure you realize that the 'isms' are those that place a higher value on the collective rather than the individual...
> 
> Those would be Communism, Nazism, Fascism, Progressivism, Liberalism....
> 
> as opposed to Conservativ*ism*.


You forgot CapitalISM. 

Well Sissy, thank you for showing that CON$ervat*ISM* is the worst ISM. It is the ISM that hypocritically says all ISMs are evil except their own ISMs. 

BTW, I can always tell when you concede I'm right, you avoid replying to my post.


----------



## rightwinger (May 26, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen this in the past........For the time, it provides a very good perspective
> ...



No...

More like anything in excess is not good

Whether it is from the left or from the right


----------



## paperview (May 26, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > While you may hide from it,* the 'isms' are those of the left,* communism, progressivism, libealism...you know, the ones that honor the collective over the individual.
> ...


That really was the crux of her issue - and one I have encountered quite a bit on the internet lately.  It's downright stupid. 


> "... the 'isms' are those of the left..."



Yeah. "Ism" is some sort of devious left wing device.  Down with all isms!

It's a fucking suffix for Gawds sake.


----------



## paperview (May 26, 2010)

For the "ism freaks:

abolitionism
absenteeism
absolutism
abstractionism
absurdism
academicism
academism
achromatism
acrotism
actinism
activism
adoptianism
adoptionism
adventurism
aeroembolism
aestheticism
ageism
agism
agnosticism
agrarianism
alarmism
albinism
alcoholism
aldosteronism
algorism
alienism
allelism
allelomorphism
allomorphism
alpinism
altruism
amateurism
amoralism
anabaptism
anabolism
anachronism
analphabetism
anarchism
anecdotalism
aneurism
anglicism
animalism
animism
anisotropism
antagonism
anthropocentrism
anthropomorphism
anthropopathism
antialcoholism
antiauthoritarianism
antiblackism
anticapitalism
anticlericalism
anticolonialism
anticommercialism
anticommunism
antielitism
antievolutionism
antifascism
antifeminism
antiferromagnetism
antihumanism
antiliberalism
antimaterialism
antimilitarism
antinepotism
antinomianism
antiquarianism
antiracism
antiradicalism
antirationalism
antirealism
antireductionism
antiritualism
antiromanticism
antiterrorism
aphorism
apocalypticism
apocalyptism
archaism
asceticism
assimilationism
associationism
asterism
astigmatism
asynchronism
atavism
atheism
athleticism
atomism
atonalism
atropism
atticism
autecism
authoritarianism
autism
autoecism
autoeroticism
autoerotism
automatism
automorphism
baalism
baptism
barbarianism
barbarism
behaviorism
biblicism
bibliophilism
bicameralism
biculturalism
bidialectalism
bilateralism
bilingualism
bimetallism
biologism
bioregionalism
bipartisanism
bipedalism
biracialism
blackguardism
bogyism
bohemianism
bolshevism
boosterism
bossism
botulism
bourbonism
boyarism
bromism
brutism
bruxism
bureaucratism
cabalism
caciquism
cambism
cannibalism
capitalism
careerism
casteism
catabolism
catastrophism
catechism
cavalierism
centralism
centrism
ceremonialism
charism
charlatanism
chauvinism
chemism
chemotropism
chimaerism
chimerism
chrism
chromaticism
cicisbeism
cinchonism
civicism
civism
classicism
classism
clericalism
clonism
cockneyism
collaborationism
collectivism
colloquialism
colonialism
colorism
commensalism
commercialism
communalism
communism
communitarianism
conceptualism
concretism
confessionalism
conformism
congregationalism
connubialism
conservatism
constitutionalism
constructivism
consumerism
controversialism
conventionalism
corporatism
corporativism
cosmism
cosmopolitanism
cosmopolitism
countercriticism
counterculturalism
counterterrorism
creationism
credentialism
cretinism
criticism
cronyism
cryptorchidism
cryptorchism
cubism
cultism
cynicism
czarism
dadaism
dandyism
defeatism
deism
demonism
denominationalism
despotism
determinism
deviationism
diabolism
diamagnetism
diastereoisomerism
diastrophism
dichroism
dichromatism
dicrotism
didacticism
diffusionism
dilettantism
dimerism
dimorphism
dioecism
ditheism
divisionism
doctrinairism
dodoism
dogmatism
druidism
dualism
dwarfism
dynamism
dysphemism
ecclesiasticism
echoism
eclecticism
ecoterrorism
ecotourism
ecumenicalism
ecumenicism
ecumenism
egalitarianism
egocentrism
egoism
egotism
electromagnetism
elitism
embolism
emotionalism
empiricism
enantiomorphism
encyclopedism
endemism
endomorphism
endoparasitism
entrepreneurialism
environmentalism
eonism
epicenism
epicureanism
epicurism
epigonism
epigrammatism
epiphenomenalism
epiphytism
epizoism
equalitarianism
eremitism
erethism
ergotism
eroticism
erotism
erraticism
erythrism
escapism
esotericism
essentialism
establishmentarianism
estheticism
etatism
ethnocentrism
eudaemonism
eudaimonism
euhemerism
eunuchism
euphemism
euphuism
evangelism
evolutionism
exceptionalism
exclusivism
exhibitionism
existentialism
exorcism
exoticism
exotism
expansionism
expatriatism
experimentalism
expertism
expressionism
externalism
extremism
factionalism
factualism
faddism
fairyism
familism
fanaticism
faradism
fascism
fatalism
fauvism
favism
favoritism
federalism
feminism
ferrimagnetism
ferromagnetism
fetichism
fetishism
feudalism
feuilletonism
fideism
finalism
flagellantism
fogyism
foreignism
formalism
fraternalism
freneticism
funambulism
functionalism
fundamentalism
futilitarianism
futurism
gallicism
galvanism
gangsterism
genteelism
geomagnetism
geotropism
giantism
gigantism
globalism
gnosticism
gourmandism
governmentalism
gradualism
grangerism
greenbackism
gutturalism
gynandromorphism
gypsyism
heathenism
hedonism
heliotropism
helotism
hemimorphism
henotheism
hermaphroditism
hermeticism
hermetism
hermitism
heroinism
heroism
heteroecism
heteromorphism
heterothallism
highbrowism
hipsterism
hirsutism
hispanism
historicism
hoboism
holism
holometabolism
homeomorphism
homoeroticism
homomorphism
homothallism
hoodlumism
hoodooism
hooliganism
hucksterism
humanism
humanitarianism
hybridism
hydrotropism
hylozoism
hypercatabolism
hypercriticism
hyperinsulinism
hypermetabolism
hyperparasitism
hyperparathyroidism
hyperpituitarism
hyperrealism
hyperthyroidism
hyperurbanism
hypnotism
hypocorism
hypoparathyroidism
hypopituitarism
hypothyroidism
idealism
idiotism
idolism
illiberalism
illuminism
illusionism
imagism
immanentism
immaterialism
immobilism
immoralism
imperialism
impressionism
incendiarism
incrementalism
indeterminism
indifferentism
individualism
industrialism
infantilism
inflationism
initialism
institutionalism
instrumentalism
insularism
intellectualism
internationalism
interventionism
introspectionism
intuitionism
invalidism
iodism
iotacism
irrationalism
irredentism
ism
isochronism
isolationism
isomerism
isomorphism
jesuitism
jingoism
jism
journalism
jujuism
kaiserism
laconism
laicism
landlordism
lathyrism
latitudinarianism
leftism
legalism
legitimism
lesbianism
liberalism
libertarianism
libertinism
literalism
lobbyism
localism
locoism
loyalism
luminism
lyricism
lyrism
magnetism
majoritarianism
malapropism
mammonism
mandarinism
mannerism
manorialism
masochism
materialism
maternalism
mechanism
medievalism
melanism
meliorism
mentalism
mercantilism
mesmerism
messianism
metabolism
metamerism
metamorphism
metasomatism
methodism
microorganism
microprism
microseism
militarism
millenarianism
millennialism
minimalism
misoneism
modernism
momism
monachism
monadism
monarchism
monasticism
monetarism
mongolism
monism
monochromatism
monoecism
monometallism
monomorphism
monorchidism
monotheism
moralism
moronism
morphinism
mosaicism
mullahism
multiculturalism
multilateralism
multilingualism
multiracialism
mutism
mutualism
mysticism
nabobism
nanism
narcism
narcissism
nationalism
nativism
naturalism
naturism
necessitarianism
necrophilism
negativism
neoclassicism
neocolonialism
neoconservatism
neoliberalism
neologism
neoplasticism
neorealism
nephrism
nepotism
neuroticism
neutralism
nihilism
nomadism
nominalism
nomism
nonconformism
nondenominationalism
nonobjectivism
nonrepresentationalism
nudism
obeahism
obelism
obiism
objectivism
obscurantism
obstructionism
occultism
officialism
ogreism
ogrism
onanism
operationalism
operationism
opiumism
opportunism
optimism
oralism
organicism
organism
orientalism
ostracism
overoptimism
pacificism
pacifism
paeanism
paedomorphism
paganism
paleomagnetism
paludism
pantheism
parajournalism
parallelism
paralogism
paramagnetism
parasitism
parecism
parkinsonism
parochialism
particularism
passivism
pastoralism
paternalism
patriotism
pauperism
pedestrianism
peonism
perfectionism
personalism
pessimism
phallicism
phallism
pharisaism
phenomenalism
philhellenism
philistinism
photochromism
photojournalism
photoperiodism
phototropism
physicalism
pianism
pictorialism
pietism
plagiarism
plebeianism
pleinairism
plenism
pleochroism
pleomorphism
plumbism
pluralism
pococurantism
poeticism
pointillism
polycentrism
polyglotism
polyglottism
polymerism
polymorphism
polytheism
populism
porism
positivism
postmillenarianism
postmillennialism
postmodernism
pragmaticism
pragmatism
predestinarianism
premillenarianism
premillennialism
presentism
priapism
priggism
primitivism
prism
privatism
probabilism
professionalism
prognathism
progressivism
prosaism
proselytism
prostatism
protectionism
provincialism
pseudoclassicism
pseudomorphism
psychologism
ptyalism
puerilism
pugilism
purism
puritanism
pygmyism
quackism
quietism
quislingism
quixotism
rabbinism
racemism
racialism
racism
radicalism
rationalism
reactionaryism
realism
rebaptism
recidivism
reconstructionism
reductionism
reformism
refugeeism
regionalism
relativism
representationalism
republicanism
restrictionism
revanchism
revisionism
revivalism
rheumatism
rightism
rigorism
ritualism
robotism
romanticism
rowdyism
royalism
ruffianism
ruralism
sacerdotalism
sacramentalism
sadism
sadomasochism
salvationism
sansculottism
sapphism
sardonicism
satanism
saturnism
savagism
scapegoatism
scepticism
schematism
schism
scholasticism
scientism
sciolism
secessionism
sectarianism
sectionalism
secularism
seism
seismism
semicolonialism
sensationalism
sensualism
sentimentalism
separatism
serialism
servomechanism
sexism
shamanism
simplism
sinapism
skepticism
slumism
snobbism
socialism
solarism
solecism
solidarism
solipsism
somnambulism
sophism
sovietism
specialism
speciesism
spiritism
spiritualism
spoonerism
standpattism
statism
stereoisomerism
stoicism
structuralism
subjectivism
supernaturalism
superorganism
superparasitism
superpatriotism
superrealism
superromanticism
supranationalism
suprematism
surrealism
survivalism
sybaritism
sycophantism
syllogism
symbolism
symmetallism
synchronism
syncretism
syndactylism
syndicalism
synergism
systematism
tachism
talmudism
tarantism
tautomerism
tectonism
teetotalism
televangelism
tenebrism
teratism
territorialism
terrorism
theatricalism
theism
theocentrism
thermoperiodism
thermotropism
thigmotropism
thromboembolism
titanism
toadyism
tokenism
totalism
totalitarianism
totemism
tourism
traditionalism
transcendentalism
transnationalism
transsexualism
transvestism
traumatism
triadism
tribalism
trichromatism
triliteralism
tritheism
triumphalism
troilism
tropism
truism
tsarism
tzarism
ultraconservatism
ultraism
ultraleftism
ultraliberalism
ultramontanism
ultranationalism
ultrarealism
uniformitarianism
unionism
unitarianism
universalism
uranism
urbanism
ureotelism
uricotelism
utilitarianism
utopianism
utopism
vagabondism
valetudinarianism
vampirism
vandalism
vanguardism
veganism
vegetarianism
ventriloquism
verbalism
verism
vernacularism
vigilantism
virilism
vitalism
vocalism
vocationalism
volcanism
voltaism
voluntarism
voluntaryism
volunteerism
voodooism
vorticism
voyeurism
vulcanism
vulgarism
warlordism
welfarism
wholism
witticism
workaholism
xerophytism
*yahooism
*
and finally: 

zombiism


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 27, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > While you may hide from it,* the 'isms' are those of the left,* communism, progressivism, libealism...you know, the ones that honor the collective over the individual.
> ...




There is no reason to reply, as your post is, as usual, vapid.

It only has substance if one is, mentally, in kindergarten.

But, since you are so attention-needy, here is the disclaimer.


Communism, Nazism, Fascism, Progressivism, Liberalism....and their permutations are top down, command-and-control statist philosophies that find that whatever the government feels the need to do is copcetic.

These totalist forms are perfect for folks who march in lock step, relish being told what to do, and see everyone else as too stupid to master their own lives,   with the muddled belief that the entire society was one organic whole with no room for those who didnt want to behave, let alone evolve. For example, folks who believe that the government should decide how much salt citizens can consume.


Conservativism and it's varient, classical liberalism, saw government as a necessary evil, of simply a benign but voluntary social contract for free men to enter into willingly.

Now, go back and watch the cartoon and see the blue arm of Communism, Nazism, Fascism, Progressivism, Liberalism, etc forcing folks...and there you are!

 The American intellectual class from the mid 19th century onward has disliked liberalism (which originally referred to individualism, private property, and limits on power) precisely because the liberal society has no overarching goal. War Is the Health of the State

Now, I've given you some attention... too bad you won't be able to understand most of it.


BTW, got any new Rush Limbaugh quotes?  I hear you pre-ordered 'Army of One' at Amazon.


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 27, 2010)

paperview said:


> For the "ism freaks:
> 
> abolitionism
> absenteeism
> ...



Very nice...but I was only joking about giving you homework. That was only rhetorical.

Now erase the board, and I'll find some other busy work for you.

Have you tried origami?


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 27, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > While you may hide from it,* the 'isms' are those of the left,* communism, progressivism, libealism...you know, the ones that honor the collective over the individual.
> ...




Hey, I notice that you quote George Bernard Shaw in your sig.

One of your heros, or just a name you've heard before? Probably the latter, you don't seem like much of a reader.

Well, I thought I'd give you some really good quotes from your guy, you know, the well known socialist eugenics fan.

&#8220;The only fundemental and possible socialism is the socialism of selective breeding of Man.&#8221; Shaw advocated forced selective breeding, and stated of the unfit: &#8220;I appeal to the chemists to develop a humane gas&#8230;deadly but humane&#8230;&#8221; 

Even better, here he is telling how your kind of society, you know, the totalist 'isms' should treat the 'unfit.' Check it out about 1 1/2 minutes in...

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hQvsf2MUKRQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hQvsf2MUKRQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 27, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



"...anything in excess is not good..." 
Wingy, this level of platitue is usually beneath you.

But, if I may take you seriously, is there some number of kulaks that it would have been OK for the communists to starve to death?

Or is there some amount of liberty that is just too much for the American citizen?

You don't care to hazard a judgement with reference to political philosophies that value the state over the individual?  Or would that actually make you a 'rightwinger.'

C'mon out of the closet.


----------



## edthecynic (May 27, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Again thank you for exposing the hypocrisy of CON$ervatISM being the ISM that condemns all ISMs except their own ISMs.

Sissy, your MessiahRushie has a quote that describes you perfectly. And you "hear" wrong, as usual.

February 28, 2008
RUSH: I hate arrogant people, whether they have so-called qualifications to be -- and I hate sanctimony, and I hate superiority. I hate these people that run around, think they're better than everybody else when they don't know that 2 + 2 is 4


----------



## PoliticalChic (May 27, 2010)

edthecynic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Oh...did you not like my response, poor baby?

Here I tried to help you out as you cried that you were so lonely, as in

"BTW, I can always tell when you concede I'm right, you avoid replying to my post.
 Waaaaaa"

But look what happened: "....you avoid replying to my post..."

1. "...top down, command-and-control statist philosophies that find that whatever the government..."
Which words did you not understand? Was that why you didn't comment?

So that must mean "you concede I'm right, you avoid replying to my post!"
Who said that?  Oh, yeah, you did.

2. But you said "CON$ervat*ISM* is the worst ISM." And then you dropped it, as though you had no idea how to defend that absurd idea. Didn't you?
How about a couple of things you find objectionable about conservativism...No? None?

Oh- I get it: "I can always tell when you concede I'm right, you avoid replying to my post"
So, that must mean you concede, and I'm right.

(The truth is that I didn't need you to concede, I knew I was right: I'm just slappin' you around a little.  You probably like it: after all, it is the attention that you get so little of. Sorry that I ended a sentence with a preposition.)


3. "Conservativism and it's varient, classical liberalism, saw government as a necessary evil, of simply a benign but voluntary social contract for free men to enter into willingly."   I said that.
Hey, you didn't respond to that.
That must mean "you concede I'm right, you avoid replying to my post!"
Who said that? Oh, yeah, you did.

4. The American intellectual class from the mid 19th century onward has disliked liberalism (which originally referred to individualism, private property, and limits on power) precisely because the liberal society has no overarching goal. War Is the Health of the State
You didn't respooooond.
You know what that meannnnnnnns!
You means you conceeeeeeeeeed!
Whose rule was that?  Oh, yeah: your rule.


5.And what about my destoying the guy you picked for your sig, George Bernard Shaw?
" you know, the well known socialist eugenics fan."
No response?


Shaw said:
The only fundemental and possible socialism is the socialism of selective breeding of Man. Shaw advocated forced selective breeding, and stated of the unfit: I appeal to the chemists to develop a humane gasdeadly but humane 
Response?
Concede much?

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hQvsf2MUKRQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hQvsf2MUKRQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Your guy is shown to be supporter of Hitler and killing of the unfit...and you don't respooooond.
You know what that Meeeeannnnnnnns!


I don't get it.
You aren't some kind of fool who sets up rules for other folks, and then you forget to follow them yourself, are you?

Well, are you?  Speak up!


6. I asked if you lined up to by Mr. Limbaugh's bio, and- guess what: you responded! See, that wasn't so hard, was it?
Oh, you mean you responded because it was simple?
And the rest of my post was too abstruse? Yeah, that figures.

7. Now, as for " arrogant people,... sanctimony, ...superiority. ... better than everybody..."

Did you mean little ol' me?   Which term?  All of them???

You made me blush, dang it.  And now I feel bad, knowing that none of them will ever, ever, ever be applied to you. 

Except maybe your Limbaugh-envy. That part is 'better than everbody" else on the board.


----------



## edthecynic (May 29, 2010)

> Originally Posted by edthecynic
> 
> 
> You forgot CapitalISM.
> ...





PoliticalChic said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Again thank you for exposing everything that is wrong with CON$ervatISM.

First of all, I liked your reply so much I thanked you for it. You obviously are so blinded by pure CON$ervative hate you can't even comprehend what is written.

Second, obviously I didn't drop anything after I stated that CON$ervatISM is the worst ISM, you simply ignored it because you could not deny the hypocrisy of CON$ervatISM. That is why I always say, "CON$ervatISM is just like LiberalISM, .... Only MORE so."

Let me add that CON$ervatISM is a lie. In fact, lying is the Holy Eucharist of the hate religion of CON$ervatISM. Is that "objectionable" enough for you?

And thirdly, your deliberate mischaracterization of Shaw's eugenics is a perfect example of how CON$ lie. You obviously never read Shaw and are merely parroting the crapaganda from CON$ervative hate websites.

Shaw never advocated "S"elective breading, he advocated ELECTIVE breading which became known as "Shavian Eugenics."  Rather than the "state forced selective breading" you pathological liars parrot, his Shavian Eugenics was a result of women subconsciously selecting the mates most likely to give them superior children. So Shaw's eugenics was purely the elective choice made by women of who they mate with, with no state involvement at all. 

If you had ever read "Man and Superman" you would have known your CON$ervative source was lying before you stupidly parroted it, but obviously you were hypocritically projecting in your quote below. 



> Originally Posted by PoliticalChic; Hey, I notice that you quote George Bernard Shaw in your sig.
> 
> One of your heros, or just a name you've heard before? Probably the latter,* you don't seem like much of a reader.*


----------



## pans trogladyta (May 30, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> > > While you may hide from it, the 'isms' are those of the left...
> ...





Sounds like you should do a little reading from the whole spectrum, rather then the fox news school of lumped togetherisms.


----------

